# How will Calvus deal with arrival of N.Caudopunctatus?



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In my 38G I have had 6 unsexed Calvus for about 6 months. They are 1.5" to 2" now. There are two rockpiles. Two of the fish own the small one, and the others each take a side of the big rockpile. No agression, no one hiding. I'm waiting for pairs to form and realize I will need to remove all but one pair.

I just bought 6 unsexed N.Caudopunctatus juvies about the same size. What can I expect when they go into the tank after 3 weeks quarantine?


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

in a 40g (36") i have 2 breeding pairs of caudopunks -- one pair owns a larger shell, one owns a barnacle cluster, about 15" apart. they make sure that the other pair keeps their distance, but nothing serious - its like a dmz down the middle. in the same tank are 1m/3f black calvus. there is a second barnacle cluster that sits probably 5" in front of the caudo's shell that the calvus use to breed in. the caudos let the calvus know they aren't welcome on the back of that barnacle and the calvus keep the caudos away from the front of the barnacle. they pretty much just ignore each other, unless one gets into the other's territories, then its just lots of facing off but no real contact. i also have a couple paracyps, but they just stay in the upper part of the tank. this tank is on my desk at work and is very relaxing to watch.


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

My caudopunks (5) stay free swimming in the middle of the tank for the most part. Only at night do they go to a rock/shell bed. I have a black calvus that stays mostly to the rock pile on the right side of my tank, and my shellies claim the left side of the tank. Its a 55 gal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just wondered since the Calvus have taken posession of ALL the rocks, if the Caudo's would kick them out of one.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

you could re do the tank and hope that the caudos get some space


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Three options, which would you choose? Add the caudo's and let the fish work it out. Divide the tank for a month so the caudo's have a chance to establish a claim their rockpile. Remove the two calvus currently claiming the caudo's rockpile and add them back to the tank a month later.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

My gut says rearrange the rockwork and then add the caudopunctatus.
Then the fish can work it out among the newly stacked piles and settle in.

It's hard for me waiting out the quarantine. You gotta do it, tho. :thumb: 
So fun to have new fish.  
Congrats!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't want to rearrange the rockwork, it's an artistic thing. :roll: Also it's a planted tank, and many of the rocks would rip away plant roots if rearranged.

I would consider removing some of the top rocks and using artificial caves from my hospital/fry tanks for a month. But eventually, the rocks would have to go back in the original configuration.

Awfully disruptive to the existing Calvus...only 2 of the 6 would be displaced if I did the divider thing or removed the pair.

Maybe I'll just add the Caudos in 3 weeks and play it by ear.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I thought that rearranging was an option...  
I absolutely understand the "artistic" thing.

You are probably on the right track by just adding them. 
I'll bet the caudos will settle in where ever they feel like it. 
My understanding of them is they aren't mean, just spunky. (and so darn cute)
I'll bet your calvus can take care of themselves. (solemn stregnth)
:thumb:


----------

